# Cherry 86 300zx na to turbo



## keith'sz (Jan 9, 2008)

Need help. I have a 86 na 300zx gl (automatic) that is in cherry condition. I recently bought a 86 turbo gli, (5spd) with an interior that is in great shape compared to the na's. I would like to swap interior, motor and drive train into the na. The thing is I need some direction on how to go about this. For example, what is worth switching over from turbo to na. Also need to know what the differences between the two (what is compatible, what is not, and what will fit). Would appreciate any advice anyone could give me on this. 

P.S. Would also like to swap the gli's digital wizardry (digital dash etc.) into the gl.

thanks, Keith


----------

